
Trump Is Right About the Coronavirus. The WHO Is Wrong,' Says Israeli Expert - deepaksurti
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-israeli-expert-trump-is-right-about-covid-19-who-is-wrong-1.8691031
======
onyva
This is Israel’s “response team” to the pandemic. good luck with taking advice
from the only shtetl in the Middle East.

[https://i.postimg.cc/T1XwRy2f/PNG-
image.png](https://i.postimg.cc/T1XwRy2f/PNG-image.png)

